# What size wrenches for Bosch 1617



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't find my wrenches to change bits. I'm not sure if I even got them because i could have put the bit in before mounting it into the Lift with a crescent wrench. Anyway they're nowhere to be found now and I have every wrench to every router I own in one spot except these.
I would also like to find a bent one for working in the lift if I knew the size.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I can't find my wrenches to change bits. I'm not sure if I even got them because i could have put the bit in before mounting it into the Lift with a crescent wrench. Anyway they're nowhere to be found now and I have every wrench to every router I own in one spot except these.
> I would also like to find a bent one for working in the lift if I knew the size.


16mm for the shaft..
24mm for the collet nut...
both wrenches are very thin...

if you did not receive your wrenches contact Bosch for replacement...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I can't find my wrenches to change bits. I'm not sure if I even got them because i could have put the bit in before mounting it into the Lift with a crescent wrench. Anyway they're nowhere to be found now and I have every wrench to every router I own in one spot except these.
> I would also like to find a bent one for working in the lift if I knew the size.


for your offset wrenches...

Shop Bosch Offset Router Bit Wrenches (Pair) at Lowes.com


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Stick, I guess I'm going to call over to Lowe's to see if they have them in stock and run over there tonight if they do. I didn't realize that they were two different sizes and I just can't remember putting in the bit for the first time. This is the first time I've needed to change the bit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks Stick, I guess I'm going to call over to Lowe's to see if they have them in stock and run over there tonight if they do. I didn't realize that they were two different sizes and I just can't remember putting in the bit for the first time. This is the first time I've needed to change the bit.


you had the wrenches to put the bit in the 1st time...


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> you had the wrenches to put the bit in the 1st time...


Ya I guess your right Stick, because I can't find a lock to keep the shaft from turning like on the PC. I just don't know what I did with them. Well I guess i look a little harder.

Lowe's doesn’t carry them in stock and it will take too long ship.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

automotive parts supply tappet wrenches...

go here and hit the buy now button...

https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/bo...achments-medium-large-routers-ra1152-55590-p/


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I found them, I guess I threw them in the Bosch box for some reason. Good thing I didn't toss it yet. I usually hold onto the boxes of things i buy just in case I need to send it back for some reason.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I decided to mark all my router wrenches so I know which is for what and realized that I’m still missing a couple of wrenches. One I know I bought is an offset wrench for my PC 890 and can’t find it anyplace. I don’t know why it would ever be moved from the table.

I also can’t find the wrenches for my old 1/4" Craftsman router that I inherited from my dad. I use it probably more than any of my other routers because it’s always ready to go with a 1/2 in straight bit in it. Now that my PC is freed up, I’ll probably use it more.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you got rid of all the other than Bosch routers you'd create more shelf space and there'd be no wrench confusion!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got Craftsman, B&D, PC690, Bosch and got rid of a King recently. I keep my wrenches attached to the power cords with twist ties so I don't lose them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> If you got rid of all the other than Bosch routers you'd create more shelf space and there'd be no wrench confusion!


suppose you want them sent to you...


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> If you got rid of all the other than Bosch routers you'd create more shelf space and there'd be no wrench confusion!


Well that wouldn't work Dan, I bought the Bosh as a permanent router for my table and never want to remove it again.

I bought the trim router to get in to tight spaces where the other routers can't go, plus it is handy for quick little clean ups.

The PC has a plunge base along with dust collection plus it's powerful enough to do most jobs so I don't want to give it up.

I have my dads Craftsman set up for dadoes complete with custom Dado Jig and only takes a minute to clamp down and make a dado cut. Plus its light weight and its easy to use. I could get rid of it, but it also has sentimental value.

The 1/2 inch, 2HP Craftsman definitely can go and I was only keeping it around to convert into a permanent router lift because it has adjustment problems. I liked it when I first got it, but once the depth adjustment started slipping I was afraid to use it.

I don't care about the little B&D and only kept it because its out of the way. I was going to give it to my son, but he's not into building anything so I might give it to my daughter or sell it in a garage sale.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> suppose you want them sent to you...


:grin:::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Choices*



Stick486 said:


> suppose you want them sent to you...


Nope...just the Bosch!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Nope...just the Bosch!


that's logical...


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

i bought a set of the offset Bosch wrenches on Amazon last summer. They work fine. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N8I2GXA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Barry747 said:


> i bought a set of the offset Bosch wrenches on Amazon last summer. They work fine. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N8I2GXA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00


Thanks Barry, I just put them in my shopping cart. I want to wait until I get $49 worth of stuff for the free shipping. :wink:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Johnny.

I´ll copy that!!!


----------

